# Cis basic running way too rich



## mjkicks2 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have a 77 rabbit 1.6 im bringing back to life. I found it in a barn sitting for 10 years. I've got everything replaced including a new fuel pump. Old one was dead. It's an oe replacement. So I've got it running but very rich. I've tried adjusting the idle mix screw on distributer to lean it out but doesn't do much. The plugs get fouled with fuel and exhaust can burn your eye lids and is black as hell. It does rev up fine but won't idle at normal level Without holding accelerator. Basically it floods out on its face. I'm new to mk1s and need help. I've had to clean injectors, replaced one and one line, replaced filter, cleared lines to and from dis and tank, new relay etc. I wonder if my new pump is putting in too much pressure if that's possible? I've tried adjusting the idle screw too both lean but motor runs rich. 
It has new wires, cap, rotor, ignition coil, fluids etc. I know timing is on now.

What can I try to adjust next or do to fix this problem? I think it's the wur. Maybe someone had to smack it in as the prior pump was dieing and pressure falling. But now with a new pump the wur setting is way off for pressure control with a fresh fuel pump?

Thanks for any help you may be able to give


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

First try to check WUR resistance and new injectors.

WUR checking tutorial:
4 Switch the ignition off and connect an
ohmmeter across the terminals of the
warm-up valve (see illustration). If the meter
does not indicate a resistance of about 20 to
26 ohm, the heater coil is defective and a new
valve must be fitted.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

Sitting for 10 years?
For what it is worth, I have seen Rabbit car and pickup and cabrio steel fuel tanks internally rust in much shorter time spans than this. Actually, I have seen them rust with fuel IN them and being used. And, the rust particles are so small they pass right through the Bosch fuel filters. And, as the rust begins to destroy the entire injection system, the system runs rich just like this.

Did you happen to notice any hint of rust when you pulled that old fuel filter, etc. It becomes very apparent if you take a filter and simply blow back (opposite of flow) and examine what comes out. Take your new filter off and blow back (even with just your mouth) and see what comes out.

Might want to try this. I am only basing this on what I have SEEN......not imagined. My original VW gas pickup rusted the tank when it was only 1.5 years out of the factory. Man, was I ever pessed.


----------

